# Any advice for a 62 year old looking for health insurance in Thailand



## ExpatVirgin

Folk were so, so helpful with my first query on this site about banking. It really helped. I think I it will now only be a couple of months before I move over and so the next big issue is getting health insurance. I am a retired 62 year old. Am I going to have problems given my age? Is there anything I should be looking out for? Do you have any advice on how to best work through my options and find the one best suited to me? Any advice you might have would be appreciated.


----------



## Martinsyam

You should be ok , as the magic age is 65 , get your insurance before you hit 65 , Do alot of searching and check out as many policies as you can , things to look out for , time span how long will they cover you for , most do up to 75 , other will do for your whole life , but you pay for this , expect about (120,000) Baht per year for all signing and dancing policy , for you check out the Bupa one , no more than 40,000 Baht per year . Now for the hard part , depending on where you stay , go visit the 3 main hospitals that you would go to , and ask at the office , if there is any insurance policy that they don't take !, Some of the policies have not been paying out to the hospitals , find out what they are and avoid , there's no point in having and paying for a policy every year, and the hospital does not take it , costly mistake, so Every year do the hospital run , check out the forum's there's more info


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

I am 68 and live in Kamala. I've had BUPA since I was 64. The cost, for the middle level, excluding heart coverage, has been B10,000 per year. I was concerned with having huge increases as I aged. BUPA has kept the increases to under B300 each year.
The coverage is good and it's widely accepted. Their coverage originally cease once I turned 70. But, that policy may be changing and there are other companies willing to step in.


----------



## ExpatVirgin

Really helpful Thai Bigfoot. I will check that out. Looks interesting!!!


----------



## Martinsyam

Hi Big foot , do you have the name of the company that you got the Bupa from, if you can't post , then just email me , best i could get was 20,000 Baht per year so 10,000 sounds great


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

*Bupa*



Martinsyam said:


> Hi Big foot , do you have the name of the company that you got the Bupa from, if you can't post , then just email me , best i could get was 20,000 Baht per year so 10,000 sounds great


BUPA is worldwide. You should be able to get an address close to you, but, I just did it off the web, originally. Remember, pre-existing conditions can greatly effect things.


----------



## Martinsyam

Hi there again , it was the name of the plan that i am looking for , gold , platinum , diamond as they all have names , being 53 , non smoker and non drinker and no pre conditions should put me in the lowest level 
Thanks


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Martinsyam said:


> Hi there again , it was the name of the plan that i am looking for , gold , platinum , diamond as they all have names , being 53 , non smoker and non drinker and no pre conditions should put me in the lowest level
> Thanks


Mine is platinum. My advice though is don't buy a plan name, buy the coverage you can afford and need.


----------



## Bagwain

Aetna have a good deal on offer at the moment. (only Gov hospitals tho) If you sign up prior 80 they will do for life. I can't post the email contact yet as I am a new member. PM me for the contact details. Worldwide cove except the USA.


----------



## LogosYu18

Try GEHA as option if you are coming from US. The insurance treat all your Thailand expenses as if your are in US. You just need to file the report for each occurrence.


----------



## dancebert

LogosYu18 said:


> Try GEHA as option


Try understanding who qualifies for GEHA.


----------

